# Bathurst Weekend!!!!!



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Biggest motor sport event of the year for this part of the world. 6 hour endurance race. The only reason I will move from the TV is to go to the bathroom. Just think 650 hp Taxi's. Holden = Chevrolet on this side of the world. So it's Ford vs Chev!!!!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

kiwidave said:


> Biggest motor sport event of the year for this part of the world. 6 hour endurance race. The only reason I will move from the TV is to go to the bathroom. Just think 650 hp Taxi's. Holden = Chevrolet on this side of the world. So it's Ford vs Chev!!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUl8q7U9V8E&feature=related


I love Ozzie v8's whish we had more coverage and Bathurst is by far one of the cooliest tracks on the planet.

Dave


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Some good looking pit crews with their two pieces on. :devil: rr


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Check out Utube in a few days there should be some coverage by them. Qualifying is on there already. 
Yes Bathurst is a real drivers track. Hoping to see 300kph on the back straight this year maybe??? 298kph(186mph) was the fastest speed last year. Yee Haaa!!!!!


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Hahaha wouldn't be Bathurst without all the Hot girls and Rock bands!!!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

REALLY stupid question...

how do you pronounce Bathurst? i've been admiring DownUnda muscle cars for years and I never heard that word out loud...

is it bat-hurst or bath-erst? or something else? you can all laugh at me now if you want...

--rick


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Baath-hurst!!!! Not a stupid question. American English is more correct to the way words are spelt.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Spelt. Hey I can speak Austrailian.  rr


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Hahaha, Gidday digger!!! Bugger off down the pub for a schooner and a barbie!!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

kiwidave said:


> Check out Utube in a few days there should be some coverage by them. Qualifying is on there already.
> Yes Bathurst is a real drivers track. Hoping to see 300kph on the back straight this year maybe??? 298kph(186mph) was the fastest speed last year. Yee Haaa!!!!!


No way from Skyline up and back down to the dipper is where ya get to really show your worth..zoom zoom baby...


Dave


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

I am impressed Coach!!!! It's really steep in places.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Darn, that was fun!!!


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Try this one then! The driver slows down just as he gets onto Conrod straight because the 2 cars behind him crash.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

That was a awesome Vid Kdave. Before I cam back to slots I was a notrious Sim racer and I never lost at bathurst, dunno some guys hated racing there i just ate it up ( Sim racing guys sim racing). its a no fear track or you'll be way to slow..lol.. now back to watch the vid again..lol

Dave


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

I've done plenty of laps on the Xbox!!!! Did you know these are public roads for the rest of the year??


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

SPEED stopped showing the Aussie V8 Supercars after 2007 unfortunately (so they could have more time for 'reality' shows like Stinks and Drag Race High ).

Bathhurst used to be clipped to two hours. I burned a couple seasons of coverage to DVD before SPEED dropped it. Sometimes I replay the races on my track video screens while we are racing.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Very cool doba! Plenty of Utube stuff!!


----------



## pukekohe (Jun 2, 2009)

Cmon Davo tell the guys that Holden=Chev have 7 out of the top ten places on the starting grid, Ford have the other 3 Cmon the Chevs,will be sitting on my butt all day watching the GREAT RACE


----------



## afx kiwi (Sep 13, 2007)

im with the Java! go Holden!


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Dudes!!!!! There you are! 2 more Kiwi's!!! Look out guys here we come. Dirty old Holdens will fall apart. Go the Fords!!!!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, rrrrrrrrrrrrrrr,rrrrr...YEAH BABY!*



slotcarman12078 said:


> Darn, that was fun!!!


Yeah I am with you on that slotcarman...this is racing! Had our almost 6 year old son sitting on my lap and banking the turns for him while he has his arms out like he is driving.....thanks for posting these awesum videos. This day just keeps getting better and better. 

Crank up the volume...Rrrrrrrrrrrrrr, rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr,rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr,rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr,rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr,rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr,rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!:hat: A car freaks dream race track for sure :hat: :thumbsup:

Now it is time for me to take the kids snow sledding or they are going to go CRAZY ON ME.....aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah O.K. kids lets go!

Bob...the snow came very early this year...zilla


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

*a Reason to really like V8*





Count the drivers and Marshells around this car.. yes I said Drivers. Some of these guys just stopped to make sure the guy was ok show me that in any other series..
Hope I could be half the man


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*wow...*

That is impressive!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow!! You don't ever see that!!


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I have the race on DVD of that track blocking wreck from Bathurst 2005. :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Well, I will say this much. It is blatantly apparent that the majority of US race viewers have never seen this V8 supercar stuff, because if they did, NASCAR would pretty much be dead, done and over!!! You guys down under got it made!! This is 100 X more exciting than NASCAR's follow the leader.. yawn.. boredom, and sort of reminds me of the restrictor plate-less racing of the 60's, but with grades and a mix of turns. If I could tune it in, I would watch this for sure!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

